# Vizsla Breeder Recommendation & Questions



## Maryflex (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi - was hoping to get some help from the community on the breeder. I’ve been utilizing AKC website to search for puppies but some breeders don’t have websites and don’t belong to the national vizsla club. Is that normal and how can I make sure the breeder is not a puppy mill?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Reach out to your local Vizsla club. Most of the club's have someone that will help you navigate breeders. 
Some even have lists of reputable breeders that are planning litters.


AKC does not verify the information on puppy ads. You have to do your own due diligence.
This is a list of local clubs. You can ask them for the contact information for breeder referrals. Some clubs are more active than others, and so is their response time.





Regional Clubs - Vizsla Club of America







www.vcaweb.org




You can also contact your local Vizsla rescue. Most of them know the good, and bad breeders in your area. 





Rescue - Vizsla Club of America


Contact Vizsla rescue agencies throughout the US to rescue a VIzsla. Also learn about donating to a Vizsla rescue.




www.vcaweb.org





If neither the club, or rescue have never heard of them. There is a very high chance, they don't have high standards when it comes to breeding dogs.
You can search the OFA data base, and the Vizsla pedigree database. If you have the dogs full register name, or it's registration number.





Vizsla Database


Database containing dog pedigrees including thousands of photos. A place for the community of dog lovers worldwide!




www.vizsladatabase.com






 https://www.ofa.org/


----------



## Maryflex (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank you! Per your advice, I’ve just called a rescue from the region and they’ve never heard about it, so I’m definitely staying away.....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@Maryflex
I would still reach out to your local club for a list of breeders.
Breeders should be happy to tell you about their dogs bloodlines, health clearances, accomplishments, what makes them so wonderful and stand out in the breed.
You should be able to go back through the links I posted before, and verify what the breeder told you.
Champion bloodlines means nothing, when it's generations back. 
Health clearances in past generations. Are only good, if the breeder also does health clearances.
But the big problem we are having in the breed, is temperament. 
You can have a beautiful, physically healthy dog. But if they are aggressive, are scared of everything.
You're still not getting a mentally healthy dog. If you're new to Vizslas, it will be very hard for you to figure out if it was nature or nurture that caused your problem with the pup.
With covid lasting for so long, I'm afraid we're going to have a lot of puppies that are under socialized by owners, and a lack of being to interact with mentors.


----------

